# Reparando fuente de Fonestar 581 WHD



## covra (Oct 4, 2016)

Buenas tardes

Desde hace tiempo  la fuente de estos decodificadores satelites me traen por la calle de la amargura... de fabrica salen con unos condensadores electroliticos bastante malos que al poco tiempo empiezan a fallar dando errores en el normal funcionamiento...la verdad, habre cambiado un monton de ellos, pero ultimamente, al hacerse "viejos" (tendran 3-4 años) empiezan a fallar ya el resto de componentes...

Como me ha resultado dificilisimo encontrar la placa de la fuente (HITOP PW.0401.05)  y no quiero morir en el SAT del Fonestar (creo que salía por 60€, cuando el aparato vale 90€), me he decidido a meterles mano en serio....

Agradeceria una ayudita para alguien que (aunque en general se como funciona una fuente conmutada) no ha cambiado mas que el fusible, el mosfet y algun condensador...

Bueno, alla van mis preguntas: 

1.- Propongo una parte (por ahora  ) del esquema de la fuente y agradezco a los que saben si no habre metido la pata en alguna parte... quiero decir, que si algo a alguien le mosquea, que me lo diga y lo repaso

2.- Hay ciertos componentes (el controlador 63D14, L1 SW-UU10.5, L2 S401 TA REV A, los condensadores SMD y R8 SMD 23? ) de los que no encuentro el datasheet.... la cuestion es, que si alguien con experiencia me podria proponer una alternativa a ellos, por si acaso....

3.-  El NTC me lo puedo cargar? la fuente puede funcionar sin L1? con que tensiones trabaja el mosfet? una guia para comprobar el mosfet con osciloscopio?

4.- En el conector de la placa principal estan serigrafiadas las tensiones de los pines pero hay dos marcas (5VSB y ?WON) que no tengo ni idea de que son... lo digo por si se pudiera meter otra fuente compatible de otro equipo o, incluso una casera ... estas opciones me gustaria contemplarla ampliamente....


Muchas gracias de antemano, ahi van las imagenes:


----------



## analogico (Oct 5, 2016)

l1 es un filtro  si lo sacas    funciona pero  con interferencias


svsb son 5 Vstand by

y el  won     si va a a base del transistor debe ser el encendido 


de todos modos por la falla si quemo la L1 el condensador grande debe estar malo 
posiblemete el puete de diodos y quizas el mosfet   en corto



de todos modos 
venden fuentes genericas para estos aparatos dvd y satelite que se pueden adaptar


----------



## covra (Nov 18, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> de todos modos
> venden fuentes genericas para estos aparatos dvd y satelite que se pueden adaptar



Bueno, la idea de todo esto era *REPARAR* la fuente y aprender un poco más de este mundillo de las fuentes conmutadas....

Y bueno, como resultado, si que es verdad que he aprendido bastante, pero me llevo un sabor agridulce por no saber exactamente cual fue el fallo...

Al final,  compré (siguiendo el consejo del compañero) esta fuente por 3,75 € , adapté el pineado (solo deje al aire el pin PWON de la placa del deco porque, en principio, NO debe encender ningún transistor de la fuente) y ya tengo el decodificador funcionando...

Un saludo y gracias



Por cierto:

 3-  (corregidme si me equivoco), el termistor esta ahí para aumentar su resistencia y disminuir la alta intensidad de corriente que demanda el encendido de la fuente. (Sube corriente, aumenta calor, aumenta resistencia, disminuye corriente)

4- Efectivamente 5VSB quiere decir 5V Stand By  (requiere tener permanentemente esos 5V para poder usar el modo en espera) y el PWON es el pin de activación de la fuente desde la placa en el servicio de espera (stand-by)

Todo esto del standby es un poco rollo porque crea una interdependencia entre la fuente y la placa y hay que tener bastante claro el esquemático de la fuente. En mi caso, en el decodificador, por las características de la fuente china, ya no existe el modo standby.

un saludo


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2016)

segun las fotos de la fuente original
el metodo para obtener los 5v stanby parece bastante cutre
es tan cutre que ni creo que sea sntandby real


----------



## A.G.P. (Sep 7, 2018)

covra dijo:


> Bueno, la idea de todo esto era *REPARAR* la fuente y aprender un poco más de este mundillo de las fuentes conmutadas....
> 
> Y bueno, como resultado, si que es verdad que he aprendido bastante, pero me llevo un sabor agridulce por no saber exactamente cual fue el fallo...
> 
> ...


Hola yo he tenido el mismo problema con la fuente de mi fonestar. No he podido reparla y he comprado como tu una fuente china que todavía no me ha llegado. Dices que tuvistes que modificar el pineado. No viene igual que la originar? parecen a simple vistar muy similares. Viene claro como cambiar el pineado?. Gracias . Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Pides demasiado, es una fuente genérica, lo que tienes que hacer, es ver los  pines de la fuente tuya y ver los tu equipo para interconectarla adecuadamente.
Parecido no es igual, no es un repuesto para tu equipo, es tan solo una de las miles de fuentes genéricas que hay en el mundo y siempre hay algo que adaptar


----------

